# Thread of the Month Contest (Lifestyle Lounge Edition)



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

We are excited to launch the Lifestyle Lounge Thread of the Month Contest!

Here's how it works

-Please use this thread to recommend threads in this section to be nominated.

-Threads that qualify must be made after August 31st, 2021

-To nominate a thread, please post a link here.

-You cannot nominate your own thread.

-On October 1st, I will create a poll that allows people to vote for their favorite thread.

-The top thread will receive sparkles for one month.

Candidate Entires:

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

@Yamato @Rukia @Mider T @Velvet @Swarmy


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2021)

@dabi @Mihawk @Rukia @Gin


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2021)

@wibisana


----------



## wibisana (Sep 2, 2021)

depends. sooner the better i guess since the project will start very soon... my freetime would be before monday, or 10 next days at most. i cant say beyond that

oops i thought this is cooking contest invitation lol

ill try nominate something soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 2, 2021)

I actually read this as "thread of the moth"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2021)

Jim said:


> I actually read this as "thread of the moth"


Lol


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2021)

wibisana said:


> depends. sooner the better i guess since the project will start very soon... my freetime would be before monday, or 10 next days at most. i cant say beyond that
> 
> oops i thought this is cooking contest invitation lol
> 
> ill try nominate something soon



got it.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 2, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Threads that qualify must be made after August 31st, 2021


If there wasn’t this rule everyone would be nominating the heck out of the DDJ Rela-...... I mean Relationships Advice Thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2021)

Yamato said:


> If there wasn’t this rule everyone would be nominating the heck out of the DDJ Rela-...... I mean Relationships Advice Thread



lmso.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Hey guys,

Just a reminder that this exists. Easy way to get prizes.

@Yamato @Mider T @Swarmy @trance @wibisana @Beyonce

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## wibisana (Sep 15, 2021)

prolly id propose Amol fave dish.
it is been overposted about sharing food pict yes, but i cant refuse to learn new food from other culture o/


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

wibisana said:


> prolly id propose Amol fave dish.
> it is been overposted about sharing food pict yes, but i cant refuse to learn new food from other culture o/



link link link


----------



## wibisana (Sep 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


> link link link


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Bang bang. We have an entry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Thanks for the reminder.



: ).


----------



## trance (Sep 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Sep 15, 2021)

@Raiden ok there's my nom mate


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

trance said:


> @Raiden ok there's my nom mate



Thank you! And we've got a competition.


@Gin I see you


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 16, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2021)

Rinoa said:


>



Thank you Rinoa!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Yamato (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2021)

I nominate this thread for you.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Yamato (Sep 17, 2021)

.....
I totally forgot that one rule  

Saw it about a week ago and yeah


----------



## Yamato (Sep 17, 2021)

My pick


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 19, 2021)

does this one count?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> does this one count?



Yep that was made in September! It's in!


----------

